# Nationwide Online



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Is anybody else having trouble getting to, let alone logging on to, the Nationwide Online Banking site?

I'm overseas and trying to pay bills in a timely manner like a good boy. 

It seems to have been stuck since Friday.

Peter


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

iPad App is working fine.

Normal Internet site also ok.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Philb1965 said:


> iPad App is working fine.
> 
> Normal Internet site also ok.


Philb1965,

Thanks. It's now obtainable on mine, too!

Best

Peter


----------

